# Birthing pens?



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

So I have a large goat barn that I am now sectioning off so that I can have 5 separate birthing pens for my does. In the far left corner is the buck pen which is a solid 5ft tall and very sturdily built so that he cannot see through into the main part of the barn. Then 4 of the birthing pens will be across from that. Now I only have enough room to make them 6ft by 5ft. I was originally thinking that it would be more than big enough, but that now seems small. We just started making them, so I could make them into 3 - 6ft by 6ft 6in (roughly) pens instead. The last pen will be about 6ft by 8ft in a separate side of the barn.

I only have small Myotonics and Nigerians so I don't think they'll need THAT much space, but I could be wrong. They also won't be in it all the time. Maybe just for the first 2-3 days. What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They don't need to be huge. The 6x5 is fine. If it is easier to make the other size, do that. I would suggest making them removable so you can use that area for other things.


----------



## Lily6 (Feb 19, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> They don't need to be huge. The 6x5 is fine. If it is easier to make the other size, do that. I would suggest making them removable so you can use that area for other things.


Yes that was my thinking too. It's easier to make them 6x5 so i'll do that. The main part of the barn will still be 15x15ish so I have a ton of space currently. And the buck pen is a good 10x10.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

6x5 should be fine for small breed. That is the size of the stalls we've used for years for our Boer goats, and we even have a beating barrel in there in the first day to first few weeks and they still have some room to move around.


----------

